# New Chat Feature



## GB

You asked for it and now you have it. DC has launched a new CHAT section where you can talk to your DC family in real time. To go to the chat click on Quick Links on the blue bar at the top of the screen and select FlashChat.

Please note that all the rules that apply to the regular board also apply to chat.


----------



## pdswife

You do know GB that this means ... I'll never get away from DC??  LOL !!  Pretty cool!!


----------



## suziquzie

I cant decide if this is good or not. 
I need a shower. Still.


----------



## GB

DC sucks you in and does not let go


----------



## pdswife

It's like a bottomless pit of happiness, friendship and good times...


----------



## suziquzie

dont I know it! My poor neglected children wil ALL have lego nose in no time!


----------



## YT2095

it has indeed been a pleasure to chat to some of the guys here, it`s a Most Splendid addition!


----------



## Wart

Chat is OK, I guess. I haven't done 'chat' in about a decade.

Really isn't much multi tasking possible with chat, Chat demands too much attention.

In chat you would get to find out how bad a speller I am.

And I'm not a fast typer. Although it's faster with two hands than ..... never mind (anyone see last nights South Park? Oh MY!)

Forums and mail lists allow for thought out posts. Well or otherwise.

But mostly:



GB said:


> Please note that all the rules that apply to the regular board also apply to chat.



I have many filters between my thoughts and the keyboard.

I noticed in the immediacy of chat those filters are somewhat reduced.

I'm more apt to write what I really think. Among other things.

Also it seems chat and texting has reduced the literacy of those using it.


----------



## kitchenelf

We're so glad you guys are enjoying it!


----------



## kitchenelf

Wart said:


> Chat is OK, I guess. I haven't done 'chat' in about a decade.
> 
> Really isn't much multi tasking possible with chat, Chat demands too much attention.
> 
> In chat you would get to find out how bad a speller I am.
> 
> And I'm not a fast typer. Although it's faster with two hands than ..... never mind (anyone see last nights South Park? Oh MY!)
> 
> Forums and mail lists allow for thought out posts. Well or otherwise.
> 
> But mostly:
> 
> 
> 
> I have many filters between my thoughts and the keyboard.
> 
> I noticed in the immediacy of chat those filters are somewhat reduced.
> 
> I'm more apt to write what I really think. Among other things.
> 
> Also it seems chat and texting has reduced the literacy of those using it.




I sure wouldn't make blanket statements about texting and chat equals reducing literacy - that's just not nice!!!

Yes, the rules are the same so the "filters" are the same.  The "filter" would be the admin or mod who is in the chat room and the BEST filter I can give you is the filter to "close it" if things get out of hand and report it.


----------



## suziquzie

I are is dumberer cuz I uze shorterer werds somtimez.


----------



## redkitty

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## Wart

kitchenelf said:


> I sure wouldn't make blanket statements about texting and chat equals reducing literacy - that's just not nice!!!



But is it true?

One very nice thing about DC is Chat shorthand is out of place. Wish I could say that about other forms.



> Yes, the rules are the same so the "filters" are the same.  The "filter" would be the admin or mod who is in the chat room and the BEST filter I can give you is the filter to "close it" if things get out of hand and report it.



I HAVE THE ADMIN IN MY HEAD !!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL, Just kidding.


----------



## middie

I love love love this feature. Thank you so much you guys !


----------



## YT2095

it`s Borked tho! as this is a COOKING chatroom, Why can`t I type Cummin as a bbq sauce spice???

 #$%^&* in  is what I (and anyone else gets).


----------



## Barb L.

Cumin will do - lol


----------



## Jeekinz

Ha!  Lol!!!


----------



## YT2095

cumin doesn`t work either
I just tried.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maybe it's the way your eyebrows are moving up and down when you type it, YT.


----------



## GB

It is an automated word censor just like we have here, although the word lists obviously do not match. Here if you try to type salt water without a space then the word censor will not let it through. The same thing is happening with cumin on Chat.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

This forum runs so well thanks to great software and even greater mods and admins. So if it makes us be a little more creative with the occasional word censor oddity, I still appreciate that we don't have to wade through gross or profane posts. (OK, except the ones I post.)


----------



## YT2095

it seems to trigger only the lead edge of a word, whereas "circumvent" does not elicit a response even with the (offending bit) in caps.


----------



## Saphellae

This is a great feature, thanks! Some of us that grew up with computers excel in the real time chat environment and we love it!


----------



## QSis

Excellent!  I just talked with BT, Kadesma, Saphellae, Dolly and a couple of others!

Very cool!

Lee


----------



## JoAnn L.

I went on but I didn't know what to do. I have never done this before. Can someone help me? Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf

Sure JoAnn - there is a box at the bottom of the page - click in that box to place your curser there - when you type something just hit the "Enter" key - it will then post to the screen.


----------



## kadesma

JoAnn L. said:


> I went on but I didn't know what to do. I have never done this before. Can someone help me? Thanks.


when you get in there, relax and type and answer at your own speed..You can scroll back to catch up..don't worry if you ask a question and it goes by, just ask again someone will see and answer..take a deep breath and have fun..If you want I'll meet you there and we can give it a try.
kades


----------



## buckytom

just don't think and type really fast...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thanks, Kitchenelf, Kadesma and of course my mentor  buckytom. I think I have got it now. You guys are the best. JoAnn


----------



## Maverick2272

buckytom said:


> just don't think and type really fast...



That explains soooooo much!


----------



## Shani

*sigh*  I think it dislikes me, can't seem to fight off the lag in there tonight


----------



## YT2095

same happens to me, make the use of it Impossible sometimes.


----------



## GB

From my understanding, this is a common problem with most chats. The Tech Admin has been made aware of the issue.


----------



## YT2095

actually the Dedicated chat server I offered (for free) before, doesn`t have any of these issues, and suffers little to No downtime at all.

in fact I`m logged onto a chatroom on that server 24/7 and have only been dropped once in the last 9 days.

the offer`s still open anyway.


----------



## Maverick2272

It all depends on the amount of traffic versus the available bandwidth the user has. Someone on dial up will lag quicker than someone on cable. Not much tech support can do about that.
If, on the other hand, it lags every time it goes above a certain number of people, then assigning more bandwidth to it should solve the problem. So far for me I have not seen it lag, and I am on 10Mbps cable.


----------



## YT2095

I`m on an 8Mbps.

so I can rule that out too.


----------



## YT2095

ircd.blackcobalt.net is the server I use in the UK, but the Main server is:  ircd.oppresses.us.

it`s Very Stable, and has been around for Many years, it`s Also free and Very easy to use, it`s also linkable via a JavaScript client (as we do on my Home forum), as well as X-Chat or MIRC.
it`s also Undedicated.


----------



## Alix

OK all, just a reminder that the rules at the Chat site are the same as they are over here. We have younger members who access the Chat site so please be mindful of that. Parents, just think about what you would want your kids reading. Thanks all.


----------



## Shani

Am on about 15/sec here so I shouldn't have been having problems under that theory either.


----------



## babetoo

when i click on quick links either nothing happens are it just goes to forum topics. whats upbabe




i logged completely out and then back in and now the feature is working. any idea why?



babe


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm not sure.  If you click on Quick Links you should get a pull down menu.  From there you should be able to select FlashChat.  

Let us know if it keeps happening and Tech may have a suggestion.


----------



## babetoo

kitchenelf said:


> I'm not sure. If you click on Quick Links you should get a pull down menu. From there you should be able to select FlashChat.
> 
> Let us know if it keeps happening and Tech may have a suggestion.


 


thanks elf. seems to be working now. 


babe


----------

